# my handrared african grey playing



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

my handrared african grey parrot playin with his new toys..
tell me what u all thik of him??


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

another one of him


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> another one of him


heres another pic of my african grey


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

he's lovely


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

plumo72 said:


> he's lovely


thanks he my baby&loves playin with me&he likes me cuddle him&kisses.hes handrared so loves all attension i give him&he squaks for me or wistles&says mummy to call me back as he missis me for one min lol...
in morning in bed i can hear him shouting me so he wakes me up so hes my alarm call lol.but i love him bits


----------



## gazt (Mar 31, 2008)

Your hand reared parrot is beautiful, you must of spent alot of time with it. You have done a good job! We have three dogs, one cat and a parakeet. I would also like an african grey one day, do you know if they are easy to get hold of ? Thanks, chrissie t


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

gazt said:


> Your hand reared parrot is beautiful, you must of spent alot of time with it. You have done a good job! We have three dogs, one cat and a parakeet. I would also like an african grey one day, do you know if they are easy to get hold of ? Thanks, chrissie t


i do spend alot time with my parrots&they get loads lovein&attension.
u can get african grey parrots out pet shops or out paper if someone sellin them.but mine handrared if u want handrared one there alot more money&harder get..


----------



## Get-In-The-Van (Mar 24, 2008)

aww your parrot is beautiful. I really like it.
Have u seen the swearing parrot on youtube? haha ive had some funny nights watching all his videos


----------



## MaggieMay24 (Jul 22, 2008)

ah bless hes cute


----------

